# Are their any upgrades I can get for my EMachines XP to make video games?



## tyler101 (Oct 29, 2007)

Depends on what programming method you are using...


----------



## spebby (Oct 24, 2007)

If would be very difficult to program anything in Notepad. You would also need a compiler. Microsoft has free versions of Visual Studio 2005 available (an Express edition). You can pick your programming language: Visual Basic, C# or C++. I recommend Visual Basic if you have no programming experience. You can download them at this link:

http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/express/aa975050.aspx

A Beta 2 version of Visual Studio 2008 is also available for free, but I recommend starting with the 2005 editions. Beta 2 has a few bugs. The 2008 versions will be available in the first quarter of 2008.


----------



## fierysun (Aug 2, 2007)

Once you've downloaded visual studio express you might check out http://blogs.msdn.com/coding4fun/archive/tags/gaming/default.aspx 
There is a lot of info on coding games using VS express.


----------

